# Bedding question....



## critic85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys!

Just a quick bedding question....

About to get a hedgie and at the moment, hes on wood shavings.....which he seems to be fine on but i wanted something a little neater and not so dusty for my little guy. 

i decided on something called Fresh 'n Comfy. 

It sounds quite good. its really soft and made from recycled newspaper and magazines. supposed to be good with odor and absorbency too. its non toxic obviously and with no phenols or oils or anything....

it also says with baking soda....was just wondering if this is safe for a hog? the people at the pet store said it would be fine for a hedgehog but i just wanted to check with all you guys. i guess the baking soda is compacted into the little bedding pieces? 

safe? yay? nay?

thanks!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Baking soda is used in refrigerators to absorb odors AND moisture...since hedgies are prone to dry skin anyway i would stay away from the baking soda since it could absorb the moisture from her skin..IMO fleece liners are the best way to go.


----------



## critic85 (Jun 22, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> Baking soda is used in refrigerators to absorb odors AND moisture...since hedgies are prone to dry skin anyway i would stay away from the baking soda since it could absorb the moisture from her skin..IMO fleece liners are the best way to go.


thanks for the advice. i was going to throw in some fleece liners on top of the bedding so he can cozy himself up. the baking soda isnt evident in the packaging or anything. it must be formulated into the pieces. i'll see if he likes it. if not, i'll give it the old heave ho.

thanks again!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

critic85 said:


> i'll see if he likes it. if not, i'll give it the old heave ho.


It's not quite just the matter of whether he likes it or not. He may love it and love burrowing in it, but it may dry out his skin so much that he'll itch constantly and cause rashes and open sores. Something like that has happened to people using carefresh, so you just have to watch and see if something like that will happen with the product you wish to use as well. If you notice drier skin and a lot of itching, get rid of it before your hedgie scratches himself raw.


----------



## critic85 (Jun 22, 2009)

will do. thanks for the help!


----------

